# Anyone ridden a Korua ?



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

Its a powder board. as the jeenyuses on here will tell you, you can't carve on them

[ame]https://vimeo.com/144523041[/ame]


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Judokick said:


> Its a powder board.


That much is clear. But how do they compare to the usual suspects ?


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Probably pretty well...

Powder boards come down to preference, terrain and local snow type. 

For example if you a riding tight trees in the heavy snow of the Pac NW, you would want something shorter than if were you riding wide open bowls and fluffy powder.

Some folks want a powder board that will still rip carves on groomers while others want strictly pow capability and want hard core rocker and reverse side cut. Some folks want some switch capability while others want a 100% directional cruise missile. 

From that video the Korua board look darn fun with a shape a bit reminiscent of the Burton Fish and other similar decks. I'd say pull the trigger if you are interested. I think it would be fun pretty much anywhere but trying to get tech in the park.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Ya, they caught my interest after watching their awesome vid series. Former Burton rider Stephan Maurer is one of the creators I think.

Not sure if it was sarcastic, but these can't rip groomers at all? This and United Shapes caught my eye too. Tho I am an ice coast rider, they still look like awesome decks esp for Pow. 

They look along the lines of the Dupraz that so many of you love in here lol.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Maurer eh? No wonder they look like the Fish!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

poopresearch said:


> Maurer eh? No wonder they look like the Fish!


Lol ya, and that was a sick vid. Never seen that. And is the Fish for Pow only?


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

With the season nearly over (it actually rained at my nearest mountain recently :[), I'm starting to plan for (or rather fantasize about) next season and the idea that keeps popping back in my mind is pow riding in Japan. I could pull it off, so why not ?

Now, I'm far from making any decisions, or buying gear at this point, but I started looking at snowboards I might use in those conditions. The boards I thought of first were the Yes PYL and Jones Flagship/Hovercraft, but then I remembered the videos by the Korua guys...

I've never ridden a directional board, let alone a fish/swallowtail, so I have no idea how they might feel. Chances of demoing anything powder-oriented (or riding in powder for that matter) are low for me, so I'd have to rely on descriptions by people who have experience with that kind of gear.

Anyone care to share their thoughts ? I've always ridden twins, so I imagine a set back, tapered board with one of those weird tails must feel very different, I just don't know in what way...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

There's a reason these boards are the trend right now. They're just fun. Some they don't often land on my "best board" list, my "most fun to ride boards" list is probably half pow decks, and nut just cause of pow. The Darwin is on that list, mostly cause of groomer riding. Mod fish. Derby. Next year's K2 87. Cuda. They're just fun. And yeah if you're going to Japan and you already have something that's good in pow state side, get something very pow specific. They're just fun. I REALLY want to get on Korua. They're just proving vey hard to get ahold of. Hopefully US cooperates and I can get on those in the spring.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

foobaz said:


> With the season nearly over (it actually rained at my nearest mountain recently :[), I'm starting to plan for (or rather fantasize about) next season and the idea that keeps popping back in my mind is pow riding in Japan. I could pull it off, so why not ?
> 
> Now, I'm far from making any decisions, or buying gear at this point, but I started looking at snowboards I might use in those conditions. The boards I thought of first were the Yes PYL and Jones Flagship/Hovercraft, but then I remembered the videos by the Korua guys...
> 
> ...


I can def relate. This season was my first with directionals as well, only rode twins like you prior to, esp being from the ice coast. Naturally it was a diff feel in the beginning esp with regards to freestyle side of things, jibbing and switch riding. I found it a little more work in these aspects but was awesome in terms of stability and had a super fun surfy feel in the rare times i was in anything relatively close to pow.

So ya, esp that you're going to pow heaven, i think a directional/pow deck would be a great investment. It's too late for me this season, but can't wait to try my FA out West next season, hopefully.

And no way Niv, but ya the Korua and United Shapes decks are some I would love to try but no access to them here where I'm at.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Nivek said:


> There's a reason these boards are the trend right now. They're just fun.


Ok, fun... I hear the PYL and the Flagship are fun in pow too... A different kind of fun ? I know I'm asking you to describe something that's difficult to convey in words, but any hints would be welcome...



Nivek said:


> Some they don't often land on my "best board" list, my "most fun to ride boards" list is probably half pow decks, and nut just cause of pow. The Darwin is on that list, mostly cause of groomer riding. Mod fish. Derby. Next year's K2 87. Cuda. They're just fun. And yeah if you're going to Japan and you already have something that's good in pow state side, get something very pow specific. They're just fun. I REALLY want to get on Korua. They're just proving vey hard to get ahold of. Hopefully US cooperates and I can get on those in the spring.


I'm reading about this stuff a bit more and it seems a Gentemstick Stingray would be good addition to the shortlist... Have you ever ridden one of those ?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You have to look at the shapes. A Flag or PYL floats great, but feels like a regular snowboard but that floats great. Where a super big nose no tail, or swallow tail, wide... they feel DIFFERENT. That's why I say get something like that. We've all been riding "normal" snowboards for so long.


Never been on Gentem. There is a slight chance we might get some to test this year, we'll just have to wait and see. From them based on shape I would personally aim myself at the Zephyr or the Mantaray.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yup.
Flagship, Pick your Line etc etc are very different from a swallow tail pow specific ripper kind of board.

FUN is how I'd describe those shapes as well. Flag, PyL are serious boards. I said exactly the same sometime before in some other thread.

You HAVE to ride fresh deep powder on a pow specific little rocket like those. It's amazing. Almost like a different sport hehehe


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Nivek said:


> they feel DIFFERENT. That's why I say get something like that. We've all been riding "normal" snowboards for so long


I'm up for that


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Flag, PyL are serious boards.


It seems Korua, Gentemstick and others are pegging these weirdly shaped boards as pretty serious too ;] On groomers and in pow.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

foobaz said:


> It seems Korua, Gentemstick and others are pegging these weirdly shaped boards as pretty serious too ;] On groomers and in pow.


You're not getting it. 
Try to get on one... at least rent one for a pow day. 

Also, those arent weird shaped at all


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Try to get on one... at least rent one for a pow day.


That is unlikely to happen.

Unless I get a chance in St. Anton in a few days...



F1EA said:


> Also, those arent weird shaped at all


The entire two seasons I've been back to snowboarding, I haven't seen a single person on a swallowtail. That's in several countries, including in French and Austrian Alps.

And I've even seen 3 monoskiiers on separate occasions...

I think that qualifies those shapes as unusual...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

foobaz said:


> That is unlikely to happen.
> 
> Unless I get a chance in St. Anton in a few days...
> 
> ...


I think that speaks to Europeans being unusual, not the shapes. I've see swallowtails here in the flatlands of the Midwest (not often, but occasionally). :grin:


----------



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got back from Niseko in Japan where I saw more Gentemsticks (they make them there) and swallowtails in one pow day than in all my years in Europe and BC.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

If you want a different feel, pow specific, and some old school style.....get a Winterstick.


----------



## Simon (Jan 3, 2016)

Watch this video, Nicholas Wolken (another founder of Korua) is talking about their quiver (starting 4:22)
Quoting Mr. Wolken: "Its important for us that all boards carve...."
https://youtu.be/Ws_7-jap-Z4?t=4m22s
I am definitely interested in Korua line and i am planning to buy one for next season! After that i will do review for sure, but you have to wait for it..


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the link Simon. Which model are you considering ?


----------



## Simon (Jan 3, 2016)

Right now i am 100 percent sure that i will go for Pencil 64! But i am curious about their next season line, i read somewhere about new camber profile and few new shapes.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd love to see them make some bigger boards. 164 doesn't cut it for me. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Anyone know where these boards are made?

Edit:
Nevermind, says on their website. Made in Austria, good to know. That Tranny Finder looks sweet, I want it! :-D


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought I remembered reading Czech Republic or Austria. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> I thought I remembered reading Czech Republic or Austria.


Poland and Austria.


----------



## MikeHoncho (Oct 14, 2014)

Made in Poland. I picked up a TF57, but haven't gotten it out yet. Frothing to get this thing on snow, may try next week


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

MikeHoncho said:


> Made in Poland. I picked up a TF57, but haven't gotten it out yet. Frothing to get this thing on snow, may try next week


Heey. I know this guy 

Cool board.
I hope they become more accessible (ie accessible enough to have em at some shops around here). It's kind of difficult for people to buy "unconventional" shapes at slightly unconventional sizes without even seeing them..... 

That's where people like you come in... quick review/opinions once you get to ride it


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

If anyone is still interested, evo.com now has some korua boards available:

Search 'Korua'


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Interesting to note that the insert packs are 2x4 for anyone looking.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

I got a pencil on the way should have it next week, I'll share my thoughts soon.


----------



## Simon (Jan 3, 2016)

Parkerross said:


> I got a pencil on the way should have it next week, I'll share my thoughts soon.


I got the Pencil few days ago and im going to ride it tomorrow for the first time, so i am planning to write some review here too Enjoy!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Finally got a chance to try these out over the long weekend. Apollo Goofy 56 & Tranny Finder 54. Other Koruas in the quiver, but not pictured, are a Apollo Regular 52, Stealth 56, Tranny Finder 57 and Puzzle 61.


----------



## Simon (Jan 3, 2016)

Finally i have some time to write something about the Pencil 64. It will be just my thoughts and feelings about riding this board, not a professional review since it is my second board after 6 years with "classic" shape (Nitro Target 161W). So i am unable to compare it to anything else. Whole season i was mostly on piste, of piste few times but with little snow that can hardly be called pow.

Now the board.
Design-wise i really like the whole no-graphic idea. Simplicity at its best! Anyway it is covered by snow almost whole the time riding so who cares.

How it rides?

IT RIPS! That´s it. 

This board works really well. Edge hold combined with flex is on point. Carving, eurocarving, spraying skiers on piste, blablabla...you name it. Nose is little "bouncy" on destroyed piste but you don´t care if you are having fun, and I DID!
I have nothing bad to say about this board and i hope i will write some good stuff in the future when i got to ride in real pow conditions. But right now i feel there is still a lot of room to find out what is this board capable of, or i should write what i am capable of.

PS: swallowtail is also practical, preventing the domino effect anywhere you put it. 

I guess that´s it. Let me know if you wanna know anything in particular.


----------



## istoilkovich (Apr 12, 2017)

I bought a Korua Pencil 64 and Gentem Stick Giant Manta Ray, both are super fun boards, do well on groomers, I boarded them each once and I like the Manta Ray a little more than the Pencil, the Manta Ray has a more damp feel and is more responsive, but splitting hairs really. I am going to put the Pencil on eBay if anyone is interested, in brand new condition, only used 1x.


----------

